# Which makeup item makes the biggest difference for you?



## Selene (Aug 13, 2006)

Which cosmetic item (i.e. lipstick, mascara, blush, eyeliner, etc.) makes the biggest improvement in your appearance?  

For me it would would have to be liquid powder, aka oil control lotion.  That and blotting sheets.  I use OC Eight and Johnson & Johnson Clean and Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets.  I don't mind being seen without makeup, but I really don't want anyone to see me with a shiny face.  

I've seen the dewy-faced look look good on other people, but for some reason it doesn't work for me; it just looks greasy, and accentuates my facial flaws.  I'm not sure why.  At any rate, I'm very glad for my mattifying products!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 13, 2006)

oil control lotion for a bare face and shimpagne msf for a made up face. i loves me my shimpagne.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 13, 2006)

Eyeliner..totally. I'm good to go with some eyeliner and petroleum jelly on my lips.


----------



## GODDESS (Aug 13, 2006)

EYELINER!!!

I never ever leave the house without it!!!!

I think eye liner on any gal will instantly make her look better!!


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 13, 2006)

eyeliner....have to have it.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2006)

For me it's definitely eyeliner since it enhances my eyes.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

I would say eyeliner because all eyes on me JK


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 13, 2006)

eyeliner <3 and also concealer! id be lost without it!


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 13, 2006)

eyeliner, and eye makeup in general, really. my skin is pretty decent, and i can go out without foundation/concealer/powder, but i really don't feel right without some form of eye makeup on. i consider a "light" day to be just basic eye makeup (maybe 1 shadow color, and liner), an MSF or bronzer on my cheeks, just for some color, and regular moisturizing lipbalm.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 13, 2006)

Eyeliner and concealer.


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mascara and concealer for a natural face.

Shimpagne MSF for a special look.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 13, 2006)

-mascara and concealer. seriously, concealer makes everything better, and mascara is the only thing (even with a s*load of eye make up on) that brings out my eyes.
-i have to say highlighter under the brow, even something very subtle like vanilla e/s (well, on my NC-25 skin) cleans up everything
-brows are big too, w/o filling mine in, they're so light!
-if we're getting technical, lipliner. lips look so much more finished and pretty with a little help


----------



## Shawna (Aug 13, 2006)

Unless I am leaving the house in an ambulance,  I would never be without my undereye concealor.  I have really nice skin, but terrible dark circles.  It is the one thing that I obsess about day in and day out.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

eyeliner and sheer apple lipgloss.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 13, 2006)

266 and brow shadow.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 13, 2006)

266 and brow shadow.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

Eyeliner and mascara for me.  It was so funny, the other day, I was doing my eye makeup with some new MAC colors, and had done everything up to the point of liner and mascara.  My husband walked in and said he didn't like it (even though he knew I wasn't done), but I continued on and finished anyway.  When I walked out of the bathroom, he said, "WOW, nevermind, I like it!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Guess the liner and mascara made the look!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Blush - I am a walking corpse w/out it.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 13, 2006)

Concealer and mascara


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 13, 2006)

blot powder and mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  blot powder so i don't look too oily, and mascara to open up my eyes. that's it


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

@ your post, Shawna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for me, foundation and mascara. thankfully my face hasn't been breaking out any lately (it used to ALL the time!) so i can just use some foundation to make my face look fresh. and i can do this really quickly in the car, so that saves time if i'm in a rush.

i'm naturally dirty blonde, so my eyelashes are very light. mascara defines my eyes enough so that i dont have to use liner if i dont have time to or dont feel like it


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 14, 2006)

Concealer - to cover up my dark undereye circles and the dark sides of my nose.


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 14, 2006)

Probably my eyebrow filler, primarily because my brows are lighter than my hair and need a little help to look more natural, and also because I have tweezed out a lot of the outer hairs since my natural shape is teh suck.  I really need to draw the "tails" back in so I don't look silly.  After that it's definitely blush (which I never thought I would say since I used to avoid blush like the plague) because I'm pale and just about any kind of blush gives me a nice healthy glow.


----------



## LinzBelle (Aug 14, 2006)

*It is a tie between....*

Mascara and eyeliner


----------



## meagannn (Aug 15, 2006)

concealer... I have horrible red eyelids and dark, dark circles. =( 
if i had "perfect skin" (hehe) i'd just do with some mascara


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 15, 2006)

Eyeliner and Foundation


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 16, 2006)

aside from my skin products... (I'd die... seriously)

a must for makeup is Chanel Brow Duo and the 208 to apply it.  And for tools I need my eyelash curler.   

Second is concealer, I have good skin but dark circles...


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Aug 16, 2006)

mascara and concealer


----------



## Jaim (Aug 16, 2006)

Probably blush, I'm so pale. Haha.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 17, 2006)

Definitely eyeliner! It makes my eyes look like they've gone through cosmetic surgery!


----------



## lara (Aug 17, 2006)

Eyelash curler.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Aug 17, 2006)

foundation for me


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 17, 2006)

i have to have two, concealer and blush.  without them everyday i look like death. haha


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_blot powder and mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  blot powder so i don't look too oily, and mascara to open up my eyes. that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!!!! if nothing else I will have on Mascara and Blot maybe Goldensoft LipGelee


----------



## Katura (Aug 18, 2006)

I dont think I ever leave my house with out come sort of cover-up...whether its just tinted moisturizer or my BE...then eyeiner and mascara....okay, and my brows too.

You dont catch me with nothing on unless I'm sleeping or swimming or just fresh outta the shower. 

How sad I hate being bare faced.


----------



## k_im (Aug 18, 2006)

black eyeliner (liquid, gel, pencil, anything!) i've heard it makes the eyes pop because of the contrast with your whites.

also i like to use blush for a bit of color in the cheeks. definitely changes how my face looks.


----------



## Cyn (Aug 18, 2006)

Eyelash curler <- a must, gives me an awake look 
Concealer <- only if my skin is breaking out, otherwise I can do without it
Lipgloss <- a must, my lips look dry when they don't have something on them


----------



## Cyn (Aug 18, 2006)

whoops


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 18, 2006)

Blot powder and Brow Pencil


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 18, 2006)

i used to love being bare face (since my skin doesn't look so bad) until i started using studio fix. Now i don't go out without foundation and blush.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 19, 2006)

*If there's one thing I don't go w/o, it's got to be a lip product (usually MAC Lipglass, or a Lipstick).  I usually keep some kind of lip product in my car for the times (usually morning coffee runs!) that I'm w/o anything!*


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

moisturizer, concealer/powder and mascara/eyeliner... i could do without the rest (IF I ABSOFREAKINLUTELY HAD TO, that is)


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 19, 2006)

Illuminating concealer-i don't get really dark circles as such but right in the inner corner under my eye it always looks bluey and a touch of this just seems to brighten my whole face!
This si followed by Mascara...i can't live without my mascara!!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 19, 2006)

most def. eyeliner!


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 19, 2006)

foundation and mascara for me


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 19, 2006)

blush! stereo rose msf is my favourite. thankfully style blush is a very similar colour which at the moment i used when im travelling cos of the delicateness of the msfs.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 20, 2006)

foundation....have to have it. my eyse are big already so i don't have to do eyeliner...but i have to have foundation.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Aug 21, 2006)

Mascara.  It's the only product that I wouldn't skip if I was in too much of a rush to do my makeup properly.  I mean, I feel better with lipstick, eye shadow and foundation on too, but it's like without mascara, why bother?  None of my makeup looks "right" without giving my lashes some definition.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 21, 2006)

Mascara and powder definitely.


----------



## alurabella (Aug 22, 2006)

Mascara and gloss!


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 22, 2006)

If I'm running for an errand,then I can go out of the house without wearing something on my face!During my vacation I also didn't have anything on my face!But usually I can't go out of the house without having powder (oily skin grrrrr!!) and blush (pale skin) on!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it would have to be blush.
It kinda wakes my face


----------



## glueme (Aug 22, 2006)

Eyeliner or Mascara for sure.

If I'm allowed two, then blush (pref. creme!).


----------



## InTheFade (Aug 24, 2006)

Eyeliner makes me look "awake" and lipgloss makes me ready to smile


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 24, 2006)

foundation
oh and eyeliner i just look 'unfinished' and odd without it


----------

